# rams956's take on MP  Cap brass  -  SPLIT from Cap brass



## rams956 (3 Sep 2008)

Provost is russian for cheers


----------



## kincanucks (3 Sep 2008)

rams956 said:
			
		

> Provost is russian for cheers



What?


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (4 Sep 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> What?



Mishearing of Prost ? (Germanic, I know)


----------



## rams956 (5 Sep 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> What?


whats not to understand, can it get any clearer? Honestly?


----------



## armyvern (5 Sep 2008)

rams956 said:
			
		

> whats not to understand, can it get any clearer? Honestly?



Did you mishear the Germanic "_prost_" (<--- meaning "cheers" in German) as someone already asked?

'Cause I too, am getting приветствия for "cheers", but am getting this ректор when I type in "Provost".


----------



## kincanucks (5 Sep 2008)

rams956 said:
			
		

> whats not to understand, can it get any clearer? Honestly?


Well not to hijack this thread too much more but perhaps after giving your head a shake you could back it up with some proof because right now I think you are FOS.


----------

